# Nature Trail to Helllllllllll!



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

There's a few different versions. . .are you looking for the one by Weird Al?


----------



## Mme Harpie (Sep 25, 2007)

Weird Al's would be most preferable, however I'm open to other options bases on, well, whateve I can get my hands on!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a video some kid made with the song in the background:

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=64492785&blogID=244601498

and here's where you can listen to it on Rhapsody:

http://play.rhapsody.com/weirdalyankovic/in3d/naturetrailtohell?didAutoplayBounce=true


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Funny...

I always think of the warped sense of humor haunters have whenever I hear the line;

"So bring the kids along, it's good, clean, family fun! What have ya got to lose?.. IF YA LIKE THE 6 O'CLOCK NEWS THAN YOU'LL LOVE - NATURE TRAIL TO HELL!"


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

"Nature Trail to Hell" is on Weird Al's album entitled "In 3-D" which you can buy from Weird Al's website www.weirdal.com for $13.

It is also on the CD "Dr. Demento Presents: Spooky Tunes & Scary Melodies" which you can find at Amazon.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

If you haven't already found this, I happen to have a copy of it if you want it. Do you have high-speed internet or dial-up?


----------



## Mme Harpie (Sep 25, 2007)

I haven't found it yet - at least, not a good downloadable version. Would love it if you could share! I've got high-speed.

[email protected]

A perfect way to welcome in October 1st! Thanks.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

I sent the file to you - let me know if it works!

The month is upon us!


----------



## Mme Harpie (Sep 25, 2007)

Listening to it right now...

- there's a homicidal maniac that's on the boy-scout troup -

... in a state of terrified bliss!

Thank you and happy October!


----------

